# tire pressure for 4x4 07 Tacoma



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I just got my tire deflators in the mail. I went to test them out and my tire pressure (before deflation) is 27psi. If I deflate to 20lbs as most have talked about. That's only 7 lbs. That doesn't seem to make much difference. Anyone out there have a tacoma? Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't have a Tacoma, but a 4runner, which i think has similar body structure as the Tacoma. I run 32 on the street and 20 on sand. 27 is a little low to me. You may want to check the manual. I think yours should run at 32.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

like crawfish i thought 27 sounded low for on-road driving. 
if you air down to 20 on the sand, and it is still too much, you can always go down a little farther, like maybe to 18--but don't start out too low--you got no where to go then--this is what we do with a jeep cherokee & a tahoe-sometimes we don't even have to engage the 4 X 4


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I got a 98 yota and surprisingly the manf suggested tire pressure was 26. I run 35 on the street and with the stock Goodyears that came on it only lowered to 22. With the replacement futuars I got I now have to go down to 18 to get a decent footprint.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

The manual does say 29. I've never even heard of a truck tire with that kinda tire pressure. Maybe it's not even a truck tire? I dunno. I'm without reason why Toyota would put a tire like that on a 4x4 knowing it would go off-road. I guess I'll just have to assume that they know what thier doing and that Good Year has created a new breed of off-road tires. I'll experiment with 20 to start out with and see what happens. I hope I didn't just spend 60 bucks for deflators and not need them. I just can't see NOT having to air down though...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reeled_out said:


> The manual does say 29. I've never even heard of a truck tire with that kinda tire pressure. Maybe it's not even a truck tire? I dunno. I'm without reason why Toyota would put a tire like that on a 4x4 knowing it would go off-road. I guess I'll just have to assume that they know what thier doing and that Good Year has created a new breed of off-road tires. I'll experiment with 20 to start out with and see what happens. I hope I didn't just spend 60 bucks for deflators and not need them. I just can't see NOT having to air down though...


If its the same Good Years as I had on mine they do excellent on the beach and I got 80K miles out of em.I was trying to save money and put the Futeras on. They dont do as well on the sand and I plan on switching back when these tires are ragged out.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*by all means air down*

airing down will allow you "float"--less sand to push--less heat & less damage to tranny.
also not airing down you will create deeper ruts in sand affecting the rides of others. 
your vehicle & other vehicles & the beach benifit by airing down.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

My 06 calls for 29 in front and 32 in rear. I've had mine on the sand from KH all the way to Okracoke. I start at 23 but never had to go below 20 anywhere. It'll just cruise along in 4HI, just pop the hood to get some extra cool air in the engine bay.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*I've got an '06 Taco*

and 20 works great for me. I've rolled out at Ocracoke, Ramp 34, the Point and South beach with no problems on my stock tires. I would like to go to a wider tire later on. I believe that will make ie alot better.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

dang my LTXs say 50lbs...i air down to 20....98 tacoma


----------

